# OFRF Gear RTA - Replacement Bubble Glass



## Geldart39 (25/2/19)

I was just wondering if anyone has stock of the Gear RTA Bubble glass - not that smoked poly-carbonate material but actual glass. Saw on one of the reviews that they received the standard 2ml straight glass and a 3.5ml bubble glass in their packaging. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)

https://vapehyper.co.za/products/ofrf-gear-replacement-glass
try here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/19)

I might have one but it's at the post office and I have to pick it up first. I'll pm you when I've picked up the parcel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Geldart39 (19/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> https://vapehyper.co.za/products/ofrf-gear-replacement-glass
> try here


Thanks @ARYANTO but seems like they are out of stock at the moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Geldart39 (19/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I might have one but it's at the post office and I have to pick it up first. I'll pm you when I've picked up the parcel.


Ok awesome, thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------

